# LED High End Spot Lights



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

I was so happy to find these unusually high power LYPAR38 Ultra Bright LED series with 108 LEDs (13 Watt, 400 Lumen) spot lights. These have been the only ones I've been able to come across that are equivalent to 100 Watt incandescent spot lights. Most others are in the 200 Lumen range and 8 watts, which I know are not sufficient. They come in the 3 colors I was interested in, Red, Green, and Blue. Unfortunately, when I saw the price of $64.99 each, they are far to expensive. Looks like it'll be quite a long time before these are affordable. A real bummer!

They do offer volume discounts, but even if purchasing near the maximum amount, they are still very expensive.

http://www.ledlight.com/detail.aspx?ID=145


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I would wait as of right now I do not believe that UL has released a standard for proper comparison.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Plus, by waiting- the price is bound to come down.


----------



## Scottzilla (Jun 13, 2007)

No kidding about the price. You are about 20 bucks away from getting something DMX controlled.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Scottzilla said:


> No kidding about the price. You are about 20 bucks away from getting something DMX controlled.


Scott, I did consider that but DMX lighting isn't weather proof.


----------



## halloweenguy (Dec 27, 2006)

Here are some smaller spotlights that are affordable now....I plan to order some soon for individual prop and sign lighting.

http://www.besthomeledlighting.com/product/PAR20-120-E27-S-36-


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

ooooooooooooo nice price,,,,, the more you buy the cheaper


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

how about these http://stores.ebay.com/LEDwholesale...W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZ11685283QQftidZ2QQtZkm


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Good prices on those. If you decide to purchase, I'd initially purchase just one and test it. You may find the light output may not be enough for the application especially with a narrow angle.


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

halloweenguy said:


> Here are some smaller spotlights that are affordable now....I plan to order some soon for individual prop and sign lighting.
> 
> http://www.besthomeledlighting.com/product/PAR20-120-E27-S-36-


If your going with those, try these, http://www.minionsweb.com/osStore/index.php?cPath=1_4_43_45&osCsid=108e00b64cb3a7d6303c84a6b6ecf423 , they are cheaper, and I know they are of great quality. I bought one of every color in both the 30 led floods and 18 led spots from minions web this year, and except for flickering incandescents, i will be using these led bulbs for all my lighting from now on.


----------



## halloweenguy (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks Brian....will do!!! The pictures of the product is very dark...It looks like it has a std screw base (edison base)? Is the top of the lamp sealed with a cover?


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

Yes, they are normal edison screw base, 110v, dimmable, and sealed.

Here are some pictures of our home light with them

http://www.evilusions.com/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=23


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

gadget-evilusions said:


> If your going with those, try these, http://www.minionsweb.com/osStore/index.php?cPath=1_4_43_45&osCsid=108e00b64cb3a7d6303c84a6b6ecf423 , they are cheaper, and I know they are of great quality. I bought one of every color in both the 30 led floods and 18 led spots from minions web this year, and except for flickering incandescents, i will be using these led bulbs for all my lighting from now on.


I also bought some flood lights from minions web and quality was fantasic!


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Got a bunch from minions....sprinklers went off and about a third died.


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

tonguesandwich said:


> Got a bunch from minions....sprinklers went off and about a third died.


Did water get into the socket when power was on or did they just get sprayed and then allowed to dry out before turning power back on? Just curious so I don't do the same thing. Mine were only outside for about 24 hours in clamplight fixtures.


----------



## Austin:) (Jun 13, 2007)

what about the screw in base on the LEDS from minions?
are they like the normal 70watt houselhold bulb ?


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

go to home depot. They have clear blue red and green. I looked at the price. it was either \5, 10 or 15. Not sure, but one of those. I thinks its either 10 or 5.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Down in the socket


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

Wow, thanks for the accolades, now if I can get my light meter from the post office.....I can test the new lamps.

Yes, using the LED count and wattage as a determination of actual lumens, is not practical.

LED spots and floods are constrained by the LED die and lens configuration. You can get "superbright" which are actually very narrow beam so the superbright is simply a concentrated beam, and will not meet the 1 candle evenly distributed over 1 sq ft lumen rating.

Others can be superbright with a wide gap die and not measure up either, tho covering more of the lumen measure template.

I can tell you I have already had made 18 and 30 led lamps that are equal to 70, 100 and 150 watt lights.

Another thing to explore, is they say ok for outdoor use, I have found that most of these companies do not think we will be using our lights facing above 90 to the ground, allowing for sufficient drainage from a socket to prevent shorting.
What happens when those bulbs short on account of moisture? Do they fail, as in trip a gfci? or do they explode? or burst into flame (the second 2 options are without tripping a gfci). TRUST ME IT HAPPENS.

I am about to test the lastest lamp design, I am trying a new supplier and 4 versions of the same lamp(s). I will know hopefully this week exact lumen ratings, safety design, dimming ability, illumination angles and color temperature of each lamp format.

If you truly need a lamp with 108 LEDs, I expect you are trying to light an enormous area? Or you lighting is overpowered by local street lights? 

We do 1/2 acre yard haunt, and I use 25-30 specific lights, nothing larger than 30 LED, about 10 of them are for lightning, the rest illuminate scenes, tombstones, etc. - I cannot imagine using a single 108 LED lamp.

As this line expands, I will be adding 9 LED and 60 LED lamps, but likely not until next year. Also considering a 12v line of bulbs as well.

I will post more as discovery continues....


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

If you put the bulbs threads down in the socket, and they got wet, fried, I will be replacing lamps, as I get new ones. Just send me a note, and if you have the bad bulbs, you send them to me.
Part of the reason I am going with a new supplier. Previous one disappeared/stopped responding when I confronted them about the defect rate and the (not) weather safe design that was contracted.

I will be testing this exact issue (need to test the design (light intensity/output) first before exposing them to moisture.

Any of the old bulbs that sell, are being sent with a recommendation now to either put at least a 1/8" weep hole in the socket bottoms draining out when used facing over 90 degrees upright, or to cover with a plastic wrap to keep moisture out of the socket.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

SO how soon can I get the blue and UV ones? These are cool!


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Hey Corey, some of your quantities are out on the website. Do you have blue and green still?


----------

